# 2011 LTZ RS rear bumper



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone post a picture of the rear bumper of the LTZ RS? I didn't realize that it was different until I caught a small glimpse of one.

Thanks. Tomorrow I'll have my own pics, but I'd like to see one now.

Thanks.


----------



## snocruze (Feb 7, 2011)

This is the same as the LTZ RS.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

snocruze said:


> This is the same as the LTZ RS.


THANKS snocruze! That looks really nice! I like it!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

This is an LTZ RS. So yeah, they are exactly the same. I know its simple, but I really like the little chrome accent on the RS fascia.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> This is an LTZ RS. So yeah, they are exactly the same. I know its simple, but I really like the little chrome accent on the RS fascia.


Thanks. It's a nice little touch that looks really nice! Less than 24 hours for me before my red beauty is in my driveway! The other red beauty, the Malibu, is in the garage all shined up for the return tomorrow!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I think someone is getting a little anxious... I picked mine up Friday afternoon and went out to dinner with it then. I have not used it since because we got snow showers here yesterday & today. The roads are all wet & salty so didn't want to dirty it up yet.  It has a whopping 36 miles on the odometer. The wife plans on going out tomorrow so I guess she will get it dirty.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I think someone is getting a little anxious... I picked mine up Friday afternoon and went out to dinner with it then. I have not used it since because we got snow showers here yesterday & today. The roads are all wet & salty so didn't want to dirty it up yet.  It has a whopping 36 miles on the odometer. The wife plans on going out tomorrow so I guess she will get it dirty.


 I hear you. I'm hoping that the "warmer" temps coming to CT this week will melt more snow so that I can get to my garage. I've been keeping the Malibu outside. Right now they're not predicting any snow or rain! Maybe I'll just ask my neighbor if I can use her garage again since she has no car to put in there, but does get her driveway plowed anyway! Getting a new car is ALWAYS exciting no matter what kind of car it is. I was hoping to get a red Buick Regal, but that wasn't to be. I love the looks of the Cruze RS. My fingers are crossed that the tranny shifts ok, the gas mileage is good and there will be no weird electrical problems!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

That is pretty exciting. Can't wait to see pics of your new car!
Enjoy your new ride and the almost warm weather.

I was seriously eyeing the Regal too. I was so stressed about which one to get. In the end I decided that the Cruze was just too good of a value to pass up. Especially with the super sharp interior.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> That is pretty exciting. Can't wait to see pics of your new car!
> Enjoy your new ride and the almost warm weather.
> 
> I was seriously eyeing the Regal too. I was so stressed about which one to get. In the end I decided that the Cruze was just too good of a value to pass up. Especially with the super sharp interior.


Yep. I hear you. Decisions, decisions!  I had to strike now because who knows what GM will be offering later or what the economy will be like later. At the rate it's going, I don't think it'll be much different for the every day working person. The monied people will survive just fine. Watching the Grammy Show now seems to bear that out. That Staples Center seems like it's PACKED!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> *UPDATE:* 2011 Red Cruze LTZ RS will be in my driveway on Monday 2/14/11!


...a *Valentines' Day Gift*...but for _whom?_

..."Congratulations!"


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...a *Valentines' Day Gift*...but for _whom?_
> 
> ..."Congratulations!"


Thanks! Yes, a red Cruze on Valentine's Day for ME! It wasn't planned this way. It just happened!


----------

